# Bay of Fundy



## CharlesS (Feb 28, 2009)

It's time for this US Midwesterner to come see the Tides at the Bay of Fundy.  How many days should we spend there?  I know your first thought is:  "what do you actually want to see?"  My answer is I don't really know what is worth seeing.  My hope is that those familiar with the area can fill me in.  Also, any recommendations for where to stay for two people?

Thank you in advance.

Charles


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 1, 2009)

we had a wonderful time there but it was back in 1985. We stayed in an old motel right on the beach and the tide was way out. I think we were in Alma. My husband woke up in the middle of the night to the sound of waves crashing right up to our unit. We went to a place that at certain times of day you walked down a lot of steps and walked along a beach with all these tall spires of rock with trees growing on top. It might be Fundy National Park. You had to be off the beach at a certain time as the tide would come in and the rock formations and beach would be under water.we also saw the reversing falls which was inland, I think in St John. We saw the tidal bore that went down the river like a wave in Moncton. Be aware it is an additional hour later in New Brunswick. We were going on Central time, arrived about 7 and it was 9 o'clock there. we had trouble finding dinner. I think we spent 4 days there, but as you are aware my husband is a biologist/geologist and we did things that many people wouldn't do.


Jut make sure you don't get the "brilliant" idea I had.  We drove to St. Andrews and took a ferry to an island that AAA listed as having 2 hotels and 2 restaurants and a ferry at the far end to bring you to Maine.  We thought we were cutting out  lot of driving.  We drove all the way there, took the ferry, drove to the end of the island, and found the ferry was cancelled.  we passed the 2 restaurants which were open places where you bought seafood out of windows and the motels were rotting structures with broken windows.  we just made it back to catch the last ferry back to the mainland and got to a motel really late with our two little children.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 1, 2009)

I love all the little Nova Scotia towns at the top of the bay.  So make sure you include a trip though Nova Scotia as well as New Brunswick.

Might as well include a visit to Halifax since you are so close.

New Brunswick side has the flower pot islands and the reversing falls in Saint John.

The tides really are impressive 60+ at the top of the bay, less at the mouth of the bay.


----------



## CharlesS (Mar 1, 2009)

rapmarks said:


> we had a wonderful time there but it was back in 1985.  ... I think we spent 4 days there, but as you are aware my husband is a biologist/geologist and we did things that many people wouldn't do.


Pat,
My wife is an 8th grade science teacher and I am a chemist.  We enjoyed your husband's nature walk at Christmas Mountain so we are interested in the things he would do.  For instance I wonder if there are any unique marine life in the Bay due to the immense tides.
Charles


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 1, 2009)

Whales of the Bay of Fundy

Bay of Fundy Ecosystem Partnership

The Bay of Fundy - Natural Wonders of the World

Fundy Acquarium Ecozone

From PortProfiles.com - Bay of Fun-dy

Sea Cliffs and Fossils Ecozone - Bay of Fundy


Richard


----------



## sullco (Mar 2, 2009)

Halifax is a very interesting place--quite hilly, but a great combination of historic Canada, cool music, and a young vibe.  It has the largest number of college students per capita of any Canadian city.

Great beer in the brewery near the water--Keith's.

Fun little ferries across the harbor --the second largest natural harbor in the world.  Interesting story about the explosion of the munitions boat in the harbor in early 20th Century.

I took the Zodiac boat ride on the incoming tide off the Bay of Fundy; start here for info:  www.raftingcanada.ca/gallery.php?cat_id=2

Lunenberg is a great place to visit and continue down the South Shore if you have time.  Mahone Bay another charming town.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 16, 2009)

It's so interesting reading posts about my home towns from other people (I live in Halifax - in the area where the Explosion hit -- and spend my summers in the Annapolis Valley near the Bay of Fundy).  We always think there isn't anything that would appeal to tourists :hysterical: except for the natural air conditioning, of course.


----------

